# Nemertean?



## TANK83NFJ (May 18, 2016)

Hello all, I just found this guy last night. No idea how he got in. I'd this the nemertean I keep reading about? Any help is appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TANK83NFJ (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm very far from being an "expert" ...but the nemerteens I get are usually on the front glass (no idea why)....and they are white and waving their heads around.......I just open the door and squish them....supposedly keeping the tank drier helps reduce the population....I have NO idea what kind of damage they do, or how they arrive....no desire to take frogs out to CO2 the tank to eliminate them...and not sure just how "deep" the CO2 would go anyway....


----------



## TANK83NFJ (May 18, 2016)

Judy S said:


> I'm very far from being an "expert" ...but the nemerteens I get are usually on the front glass (no idea why)....and they are white and waving their heads around.......I just open the door and squish them....supposedly keeping the tank drier helps reduce the population....I have NO idea what kind of damage they do, or how they arrive....no desire to take frogs out to CO2 the tank to eliminate them...and not sure just how "deep" the CO2 would go anyway....


I was thinking the same thing about how effective a CO2 bomb would really be. As far as I can tell, the microfauna population is still ok. I've seen multiple isopods since I discovered this worm. I guess it's a wait and see game. 


Thanks for responding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

Lucky I've not seen any of these as of yet. However I do have little white worms in my vivs... Hope they aren't bad. I'll have to search for more info.


----------

